# 2.0T vs 3.6VR



## Atlasfan (Apr 13, 2017)

Would love your recommendation with regards to the engine, as unfortunately it looks like 2.0T production will only start by week 27 and as I want SE with Tech, it would be a special order.
My case: sunny California, rare trip to mountains (Tahoe) and using chains when/if needed. No need to Tow any toy. I drive 12000 miles / year and may be 2/3 of those are city driving. Hence I do not like too much the 18MPG of the VR6 in city.
So, I really consider getting the FWD 2.0T as:
- The audi Q7 AWD 2.0T is giving 20/25 MPG and is heavier than the Atlas V6
- The audi Q5 2018 AWD 2.0T is giving 23/27 and his weight is 4045lbs
As I anticipate the Atlas FWD 2.0T weight to be ~ 4200lbs, then my hop would be the Atlas 2.0T FWD will return a MPG of 21~22 city and 26 HW, what would be much better than the poor 18/25 of the VR6 FWD.
Any difference between the 2.0T in Q5/Q7/Atlas ? torque is identical - horse power is slightly less, but I would be that is an electrical limitation to keep the 252 HP number for Audi.
What do you think ?


----------



## Atlasfan (Apr 13, 2017)

*Atlas 2.0T vs. VR6*

Good Morning!
I leave in California, and planning to replace my Sienna FWD with an Atlas 2.0T FWD.
Indeed:
- I rarely go to mountains, and use chains if /when snowing
- most of my drive will be in city, but I need a 7 seaters for vacations
- I will not tow
- I expect the Atlas FWD 2.0T to perform between the new Q5 AWD 2.0T (4045 lbs) at 23/27 MPG and the Q7 AWD 2.0T (4696 lbs) at 20/25 MPG, so most likely something like 22/26 MPG what would be quite better than the 18/25 of the Atlas VR6 FWD.
What do you think ?
Last, any technical difference between the 2.0T of the Atlas and the one in the Audi Q5/Q7? looks like same torque / same engine...just electronic limitation on the Atlas ??


----------



## Sugar Bear (Jul 17, 2016)

THIS!
I live in CA also. More likely wont tow anything. I also live in the city, but like the commercial will need a larger vehicle soon to make room for more kids.
MPG/ PRICE says 2.0T.........But I realllllly want to VR6 (because fan boy)

TLDR: Will a 2.0T (if tuneable, im guessing its a TSI) provide me satisfaction? I already have a K04 mk5 jetta and a TSI Tiguan that is getting replaced with the ATLAS.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I doubt the 2.0 is identical to the Audi version, as Audi installs the engine longitudinally, while the VW is transverse. I believe the Audi is higher HP rated as well. The VW will only require regular gas, while the Audi will likely "recommend" premium. While VW hasn't released the EPA economy ratings for the 2.0 yet, I would imagine that it will do better than you list, although not by much. I wouldn't be surprised to see Highway up around 28-29. I base this on my current 2012 Audi Q5 2.0T. Not the same engine by a long shot, but I do have an 8 speed auto, and my older Q5 likely weighs close to the Atlas 2.0T. I can pull 26-27 on a straight freeway cruise, so I would expect the newer engine to do a little better.

I'm going by memory with some of this, so I could be off base. I do think you'll be just fine in So Cal with FWD. I had a Tiguan AWD several years ago, and it was fabulous with the rare snow we get here in Seattle. I'll probably stick with AWD with my next purchase, even though it really isn't all that necessary for me. The Tiguan and my current Q5 are the only AWD cars I've ever had, and I've never been stopped by inclement weather. Most likely I'm going to wait for the new Tiguan, as I don't really need the size of the Atlas. But who knows? we might take one look at it in the flesh and love it.


----------



## ATC98092 (Feb 22, 2006)

I just looked up the weight of my older Q5, and it's around 4100lbs. With the 2.0 and 8 speed auto, I have averaged a little over 20 MPG since I bought it last September. Knock a little off for the hill I live on, which impacts my overall MPG, and that the last month or so has been very little highway driving. I expect mine would be closer to 22 average. Since the Atlas 2.0 is a newer, more efficient version, along with the other improvements since 2012, I would think the Atlas will make you 22 city without too much effort, and perhaps more. I would expect closer to 28-29 highway.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

ATC98092 said:


> I just looked up the weight of my older Q5, and it's around 4100lbs. With the 2.0 and 8 speed auto, I have averaged a little over 20 MPG since I bought it last September. Knock a little off for the hill I live on, which impacts my overall MPG, and that the last month or so has been very little highway driving. I expect mine would be closer to 22 average. Since the Atlas 2.0 is a newer, more efficient version, along with the other improvements since 2012, I would think the Atlas will make you 22 city without too much effort, and perhaps more. I would expect closer to 28-29 highway.


You probably come down the hill just as many times as you go up it?


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

ATC98092 said:


> I just looked up the weight of my older Q5, and it's around 4100lbs. With the 2.0 and 8 speed auto, I have averaged a little over 20 MPG since I bought it last September. Knock a little off for the hill I live on, which impacts my overall MPG, and that the last month or so has been very little highway driving. I expect mine would be closer to 22 average. Since the Atlas 2.0 is a newer, more efficient version, along with the other improvements since 2012, I would think the Atlas will make you 22 city without too much effort, and perhaps more. I would expect closer to 28-29 highway.


Take into consideration that Audi has ZF transmission and Atlas Aisin.


----------

